# Sickness benefit



## ABurgess (Nov 3, 2009)

Please can anyone help me. I had an accident just over 3 weeks ago and damaged my back. My doctor has been giving me weekly sick notes which I have handed into my employer. I was on a 40 hour contract from 1 May to 30 October. Under normal circumstances I would go to the INEM this week and complete papers to claim Subsidio in the winter months. My doctor has told me to keep returning to her to get a sick note. What do I do with this sick note? Do I go to Seguridad Social or complete the normal papers for Subsidio and take along the weekly sick notes.
If anyone can help me, it would be most appreciated.
Thankyou
Andrea


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'm not sure, but can't your doctor tell you?
Here's some info about the INEM and social security system, however I don't think it's what you're looking for. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/31838-simple-care.html
There are quite a few people who know about these things on the forum tho, so don't despair!!


----------

